# Advice Needed



## Ds11375 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm in the planning stages for my 20 gallon planted tank. I want to use Eco as my substrate. I figure I'll need about 1 1/2 - 2 bags to get a nice depth.
I plan to dust the bottom of the tank with Shultz Sphagnum Peat Moss and lay some Jobes plant spikes over it. One thing that concerns me is how do I go about using a gravel vac with out sucking up the Peat or spikes.

Any advice is greatly welcomed.

Dan


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't really need to vacuum a planted tank as you do a non-planted tank. Just remove the lose debris from the top of the substrate. Also by sticking the syphon down only a 1/4" or less will not disturb the soil/spikes under the Eco.


----------

